# Melanotan 2 > Hypertension that won't go away. Help!



## Mist91 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm not a bodybuilder but I thought that maybe some people have experienced or know someone who have experienced the same thing that I have with peptides.

I'm 31 and i've been taking Melanotan 2 for tanning (purity > 99%) for 5 years (50mg/year) and i've been feeling OK all along. Unfortunately, my supplier went down from the Internet and I had to buy MT2 from another one who was strangely cheap and with 98% purity. At that time, I didn't know which supplier choose but this one had good comments on eroids.com

My first shot (0.5mg) of this new melanotan went bad. It started with stomach pains that I've never experienced before, terrible headache, tiredness, but it was MT2 for sure, i could tell it

Nevertheless, i went to the doctor and he diagnosed me with hypertension 14/9. Two weeks before when i was still feeling Ok, the doctor diagnosed me with a low tension (11/6) in a routine control. So the spike was tremendous.

After that, the doctor told me to wait 4 months before starting a treatment, hoping that maybe it will go back to normal.

4 months after that, it was worse > 15/10 and I had to start a treatment and then the pressure dropped to 16/9 then 16/7.

4 days ago, my doctor doubled the treatment and couldn't tell what was going on with me and said that i was too young for such illness. For him, maybe there was still something in my body that could take years to be eliminated. He didn't really have a clue and was astonished that the treatment didn't work as well as he thought it would.

I'm desperate. It's a little bit better with the treatment, but it still more difficult to make effort because I need to breathe more air, I can feel my heart beating harder as the pressure in my veins, have headaches and when i wake up at night, it's very difficult to fall again asleep cause blood pressure spikes at those moments.

I'm looking for answers. I think i'll go and see another doctor but i doubt someone will help me

Thanks for your contribution. Sorry for my English.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Straw into your windpipe mate asap


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

Mist91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not a bodybuilder but I thought that maybe some people have experienced or know someone who have experienced the same thing that I have with peptides.
> 
> ...


First off, your BP isn't as bad as you think, I've seen many far far worse, so try to calm down a bit.

Second, this is something for your doctor or specialist to ponder really. Certainly don't use your MT2 anymore, it could potentially (but equally not) be contaminated with anything - heavy metals or dioxins springs to mind regarding the effect on your heart. But nobody here is going to be able to give you an answer because it's not a common occurance related to MT2 usage itself, and it could simply be coincidental - you may unfortunately have an underlying health issue.


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

My BP was the same. 12/7 usually and after my MT2 cycle i was stuck with 14/9 - 15/9 BP.

the doctor has no idea how this couldccould have happend and all i took at that time was MT2. My weight and diet didnt change either. Also my stress levels didnt increase. So after i stopped MT2 since 6 months now, i still got rested BP on 14/9. Never went back to normal as of yet.

Not 100% sure if the mt2 did that or not. But it was the only thing that have changed since then.


----------



## Mist91 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for your answers. I only used 0.75 mg of that ****ty MT2 but now I still use MT2 from another supplier who is reliable.

Serc. > It's been 6 months for me too and now I take medication. I feel better but it still not enough. I feel bad every time I wake up in the morning and whenever I eat sugar, i can feel my BP spiking. Did your supplier was "P-------E" too ?"

I feel like it's never gonna leave me.


----------



## Paolo2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi guys, do you have any update on this serious topic? Looks like I´m also affected with it.... ((


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Jesus.....stop taking it if it makes you feel like this!!!


----------



## Mist91 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi everyone.

It's been more than year since this shot and nothing really has changed except I'm taking two different medications now (Ramipril 10mg and Amlodipine 5mg)
It's when I took Amlodipine that I started to feel better. The pain is more tolerable and I can sleep almost normally.

At that time, My BP was 14/9 . It was still too high for my doctor so he sent me to a cardiologist. The cardiologist did many tests and checked my urines, kidneys and heart. For him, everything was OK, except, of course, my blood pressure. I told him that I could still feel the pain. He told me that he "wasn't God" and that maybe it was psychological. Believe me, it's not.

Even if I do more running, eat less and avoid stressful situation, I can still feel my arterys violently pulsing.
He decided to prescribe me Bisoprolol 2.5mg beta blocker because i'm kinda the anxious guy. But it didn't help a lot. Last time we checked my BP was 14/6.

Now I'm still in pain and I'll ask my doctor to send me to another cardiologist.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Please tell me you stopped using mt2. Hopefully things improve


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I would ask your Doctor why he's prescribed 2 different classes of BP Medication.

Where are you getting pain?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually, did you tell your dr about you mt2 use??? And any other iped for that matter? ?


----------



## Mist91 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes I told him everything about my Mt2 use.

He prrescribed me 2 different classes of BP medication because it didn't work very well with the first one.

And yes I stopped using Mt2 at the beginning for two months and it didn't go away at all. I don't think i get that from Mt2, I just get that from a poor quality Mt2.

It's quite difficult to tell you where I'm getting pain but mostly in the chest. I have to do more effort to do anything. I get headeaches and I can't go through any stress because then my face goes red with big arterys appearing. It looks like my head is gonna explode.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Go see an endocrinologist or even a toxicologist. They'll be more of help in identifying the route cause of your hypertension. A cardiologist will just tell you about the state of your heart. The heart reacts to the neurotransmitters and signals from the brain and the adrenal glands.

Sounds like there was something dodgy in that cheap, Chinese MT2 that your body had a reaction to.

My younger brother had a similar, if not more extreme reaction to some very dodgy recreational drugs years ago. The exact same symptoms coupled with anxiety. He eventually returned to normal after a year and a half or so.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mist91 said:


> Yes I told him everything about my Mt2 use.
> 
> He prrescribed me 2 different classes of BP medication because it didn't work very well with the first one.
> 
> ...


 I never understand this about people. Why continue taking something at all if you're not sure what the cause is? Two months without any MT2 isn't a long time. A year or two would be more like it. Stop taking it all together and maybe you will see an improvement. Or is your vanity more important to you than your health?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I've used MT II for 6+ years also. Got some bp issues as well but not sure if they're connected since I'm on a gear too. MT II does jack up your bp temporarily big time. You can feel it. It's normal...

OP is your libido fine? Just curious.


----------



## Mist91 (Apr 12, 2015)

iamyou said:


> I've used MT II for 6+ years also. Got some bp issues as well but not sure if they're connected since I'm on a gear too. MT II does jack up your bp temporarily big time. You can feel it. It's normal...
> 
> OP is your libido fine? Just curious.


 Yes, I know, I felt it too. But now it's constant without taking it and plus it hurts. My BP is 14/6 with all the medication when before it was 11/6.

About my libido, well, It has been being on the downside for the past 5 years. Don't know if it's related to Mt2. Recently I decided to do something abut and my doctor (another one) prescribed me Testosterone, Dhea and Hgh. Now I feel better. But MT2 don't level up your libido, it just gives you good erection. And if your libido is low, you don't get good erection even with MT2


----------

